# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  List of verbs that require dative/genitive/instrumental case

## Valda

I wanted to start an invaluable list. This topic always confuse me, and causes my wonderful grammar helpers to work hard for me  ::   So I decided to make it easier for them and for anyone who studies Russian by making a reference chart. So, when you use a verb in Russian, any verb, and you're not sure which case comes after it, use this chart  ::   Credits at the bottom 
NOTE: THE LIST IS BY NO MEANS COMPLETE. PLEASE HELP MAKE IT COMPLETE!  
I know everything is a bit messy right now, but I'll make it pretty later. You can still use it by pressing ctrl+f and searching the infinitive form of the verb, to see if it appears on the list. If it doesn't, just use accusative  ::     *Genitive*  *брать/взять* у (кого?) to borrow from  *держаться* (чего?) _точки зрения_  *добивáться/доби́ться (*чего?) у_спеха_ to achieve, strive for  success (implies a longer process, more effort involved)  *дождаться/дожидаться*  *достигáть/дости́чь//дости́гнуть*** (чего?)  _цели, городка_  достигнуть is never used in the past tense to attain, achieve  (a goal) to reach, get to, arrive at (a town)  *жáждать* (чего?) to crave, thirst for  *ждать*  *желáть/пожелáть (*кому?) (чего?) с_частья t_o wish something  (happiness)    *занимáть/заня́ть у* (кого?) to borrow from  *заслу́живать/заслужи́ть (*чего?) _похвалы t_o deserve something  (praise)  *защищать(ся)/защитить(ся) от (*чего?) to shield, defend,  protect (oneself) from  *избавлять(ся)/избавить(ся) от (*чего?) to save from, deliver  from (to be saved from, rid oneself of s.t.)  *искать*  *касáться/косну́ться (*чего?) _стола, вопроса t_o touch (lit) the  table to touch on (fig) a question  *клянчить*  *лишать(ся)/лишить(ся)* (чего?) _прав t_o deprive of (rights)  (-ся) to be deprived of  *оберегаться/оберечься от (*чего?) _свиного гриппа t_o guard o.s.  against, protect from (swine flue)   *ожидать*  *опасаться* (чего?) _осложнéний t_o fear, be afraid of  (complications)  *освобождáть(ся)/освободи́ть(ся) от * (чего?) tofreeof, freefrom  *остерегаться/остеречься (*чего?) _собáки t_o beware of, be  careful of (the dog)  *отказываться/отказаться от (*чего?) to refuse, to decline, to  turn down  *отличаться/отличиться от* (чего?) todifferfrom  *отнимать/отнять у* (кого?) to take away (from)  *придéрживаться* (чего?) to keep to, adhere to (point of view)    *просить/попросить (*чего?) у (кого?) to ask (for something)  from (someone)  *прятать(ся)/спрятать(ся) от (*чего?) to hide from (hide  oneself from)  *пугáться/испугáться (*чего?) г_рома t_o be scared of, frightened  by (thunder)  *спрáшивать/спроси́ть* (чего?) у (кого?)    *стесня́ться/постесня́ться (*чего?) н_езнакóмых людей t_o be shy  before [in front of], shy of (strangers)  *стыди́ться/постыди́ться (*чего?) _своей оши́бки t_o be ashamed of  (one's mistake)  *требовать*  *хотеть*  *чуждаться* (чего?) дурной компании to avoid, shun (bad company)        *Insturmental* *Originally posted by Medved*  быть Он был знаменитым учёным  являться Наше предприятие является лидером российского машиностроения  обладать Александр обладает всеми вышеперечисленными качествами  владеть Я владею русским языком  казаться Он казался воспитанным человеком  показаться Сначала решение уравнений показалось мне простой задачей  оказаться Он оказался невоспитанным человеком  становиться Ваш сын стал успешным бизнесменом  называться Раньше ружья назывались мушкетами  считаться Санкт-Петербург считается красивейшим городом России.  стоять Не стой столбом, делай что-нибудь  вставать После удара током, волосы Игоря встали дыбом  застывать Увидев змею, Марина застыла столбом  страдать Моя знакомая страдала потерей памяти  рисковать Не стоит рисковать своей жизнью ради денег  болеть Иван болеет редким заболеванием  маяться Пока все работали, Максим дурью маялся  выбирать Александра выбрали представителем нашей компании в Италии  избирать Василия избрали представителем нашей компании в Англии  назначать Марию назначили представителем нашей компании во Франции  работать Василий работает системным программистом  заниматься Я занимаюсь резьбой по дереву  руководить Нашей фирмой руководит молодая женщина  служить Пётр служит пограничником на границе с Китаем  командовать Генерал командует войсками  управлять Управлять космическим кораблём очень сложно  восторгаться Пётр восторгался прекрасными картинами русских художников  восхищаться Гости столицы восхищались её достопримечательностями  любоваться Я любовался восхитительным закатом на море  наслаждаться Наконец мы можем насладиться обществом друг друга  гордиться Мы гордимся своим народом  интересоваться В последнее время я интересуюсь живописью  увлекаться Максим увлекается настольным теннисом  пользоваться Женщины пользуются дорогой косметикой  делиться Евгений поделился добытыми деньгами с Еленой  жертвовать Алексей пожертвовал последними деньгами чтобы выручить брата  питаться Зимой зайцы питаются нежной корой молодых деревьев  
Thanks to Lampada: болеть Иван болеет редким заболеванием    быть Он был знаменитым учёным    владеть Я владею русским языком    восторгаться Пётр восторгался прекрасными картинами  русских художников    восхищаться Гости столицы восхищались её достопримечательностями    вставать После удара током, волосы Игоря встали дыбом    выбирать Александра выбрали представителем  нашей компании в Италии    гордиться Мы гордимся своим народом    делиться Евгений поделился добытыми деньгами с Еленой    жертвовать Алексей пожертвовал последними деньгами, чтобы  выручить брата    заниматься Я занимаюсь резьбой по дереву    застывать Увидев змею, Марина застыла  столбом    избирать Василия избрали представителем нашей компании в  Англии    интересоваться В последнее время я интересуюсь живописью    казаться Он казался воспитанным  человеком    командовать Генерал  командует войсками    любоваться Я любовался восхитительным закатом  на море    маяться Пока все работали, Максим дурью маялся    назначать Марию назначили представителем нашей компании во  Франции    называться Раньше  ружья назывались мушкетами    наслаждаться Наконец мы можем насладиться обществом  друг друга    обладать Александр обладает всеми вышеперечисленными качествами    оказаться Он оказался невоспитанным  человеком    питаться Зимой зайцы питаются нежной корой  молодых деревьев    показаться Сначала решение уравнений показалось мне простой задачей    пользоваться Женщины  пользуются дорогой косметикой    работать Василий  работает системным  программистом    рисковать Не стоит рисковать своей жизнью ради денег    руководить Нашей фирмой руководит молодая женщина    служить Пётр служит пограничником на границе с Китаем    становиться Ваш сын стал успешным бизнесменом    стоять Не стой столбом, делай что-нибудь    страдать Моя знакомая страдала потерей памяти    считаться Санкт-Петербург считается красивейшим городом России.    увлекаться Максим  увлекается настольным теннисом    управлять Управлять космическим кораблём очень сложно  являться Наше предприятие является лидером  российского машиностроения    
пленяться, 
светиться,
блистать, 
пылать, 
двигаться,
шевелиться, 
топать, 
скрежетать,
вилять, 
качать, 
цепляться, 
ведать, 
распоряжаться, 
править,
располагать, 
раздобыть, 
жить, 
хвастаться, 
кичиться, 
рисовать,. 
брезговать, 
обрасти,
обмолвиться, 
торговать,     
например: шевелить губами, топать ногами, вилять хвостом, рисовать красками,
жить мечтой   *Dative*   аккомпанировать to accompany (music)  аплодировать to applaud  верить / поверить to believe  вредить to harm  говорить / сказать to talk / to say  грозить to threaten  давать / дать to give  дарить / подарить (подарок) to give (a gift)  доверять(ся) to trust  досаждать to annoy  завидовать to envy  задавать / задать (вопрос) toask  запрещать to forbid (dative of the person)/accusative of  action/process  звонить / позвонить to call  изменять to betray  льстить to flatter  мешать / помешать to disturb  мешать to hinder  мстить to take vengeance on (мстить за + accusative 'to avenge  someone')  надоедать to bore  напоминать to remind  наследовать to succeed (someone)  обещать / пообещать to promise  объяснять / объяснить to explain  одалживать  отвечать / ответить to answer  отправлять / отправить tosend (I)  передавать / передать (привет) tobring (greetings)  писать / написать to write  повиноваться to obey  подражать to imitate  позволять to allow  показывать / показать to show  покровительствовать to patronize  покупать / купить to buy  помогать / помочь to help      поражаться to be amazed at  посылать / послать tosend (II)  предлагать / предложить to propose  предшествовать to precede  препятствовать to hinder  привозить / привезти to bring (by vehicle - people)  приказывать / приказать (приказ) to order, to give (an order)  принадлежать to belong to (in the meaning of possession; cf.  принадлежать к 'to belong to' (a group, society etc.))  приносить / принести to bring (by carrying - objects)  присылать / прислать tosend (III)  продавать / продать to sell, to market  противоречить to contradict  равняться to equal  радоваться to rejoice at  разрешать / разрешить to allow  разрешать to permit (dative of the person)/accusative of  action/process  рассказывать / рассказать to tell / to recount  рекомендовать / порекомендовать to recommend  сдавать / сдать (экзамены) to take / to pass (tests)  следовать to follow (advice etc.)  служить to serve  смеяться, улыбаться шутке to laugh, smile at a joke (but  смеяться над кем-нибудь 'to laugh at someone')  советовать / посоветовать to advise  содействовать to cooperate  сообщать / сообщить to communicate  сочувствовать to sympathize with  способствовать to foster  угождать to please  удивляться to be surprised at  учить to teach (dative of subject taught/+ accusative: to  learn)   
поклоняться, 
уступать, 
угрожать, 
надоесть, 
опостылеть,
вторить, 
подчиняться, 
внимать,
понравиться, 
приглянуться, 
возражать, 
мерещиться,   
Thanks to Medved - http://masterrussian.net/f15/%D1%81%...5%D0%B6-20392/
That - Культура письменной речи. 
This - Russian Word Lists - Verbs used with the dative
That - Verbs requiring genitive case flashcards | Quizlet

----------


## Lampada

Может, лучше для каждого падежа создать отдельную тему? Или для каждого падежа сделать две темы:  в одной только список, в другой обсуждение?

----------


## Paul G.

> занимáть/заня́ть у (кого?)    to borrow from
> одáлживать/одолжи́ть у (кого?)    to borrow from ((** dative case (кому) with this same verb means "to lend to" ))

 It's wrong. If you don't want to look like a lower class person, you don't need to use the verb "одалживать" with the preposition "у" (кого?). You should use the verb only with dative case - "одалживать кому(-нибудь)".
Also it's wrong to say "займи мне денег" (занимать with dative) and so on.
Correct patterns:
"Займи у него 100 рублей", "мы не должны одалживать ему деньги", "я одолжила подруге 100 рублей".
Wrong patterns:
"Займи мне 100 рублей до зарплаты", "Она одолжила у подруги 100 рублей".

----------


## Valda

> Может, лучше для каждого падежа создать отдельную тему? Или для каждого падежа сделать две темы:  в одной только список, в другой обсуждение?

 
Я хотела все падежи в одной теме, потому что если я захочу употребить слово, то я всегда смогу зайти в эту тему, нажать "Ctrl+f" и увидеть это слово тут...или не увидеть.. 
as far as organizing it more, yes-- good idea  ::  I copy-pasted what you did, and will adjust the text as per Paul's correction. Thank you!

----------


## Lampada

Отдельные темы удобнее для работы по составлению списков.  Ты можешь собрать все падежи в одну тему, когда они более-менее будут готовы.

----------


## Valda

Они не готовы? Я и думала что по крайней мере 90% глаголов тут... я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Valda

> It's wrong. If you don't want to look like a lower class person, you don't need to use the verb "одалживать" with the preposition "у" (кого?). You should use the verb only with dative case - "одалживать кому(-нибудь)".
> Also it's wrong to say "займи мне денег" (занимать with dative) and so on.
> Correct patterns:
> "Займи у него 100 рублей", "мы не должны одалживать ему деньги", "я одолжила подруге 100 рублей".
> Wrong patterns:
> "Займи мне 100 рублей до зарплаты", "Она одолжила у подруги 100 рублей".

 but I didn't put "занимáть" in the dative list

----------


## Medved

Занимать кому-либо aka одалживать is a colloquial usage. I don't like it used this way.
Although I'm fine with Занимать у кого-либо like одалживать у кого-либо.

----------


## Valda

> Отдельные темы удобнее для работы по составлению списков.  Ты можешь собрать все падежи в одну тему, когда они более-менее будут готовы.

 Frankly I have pretty weak control of this forum code commands, and the learning curve is a bit steep for me... I was just planning to do just a crude list. If anyone can do it more nicely feel free to copy-paste my text and improve its style/look/accessibility... I'll then reedit the original

----------


## Valda

Edited in, спасибо!

----------


## Seraph

Тоже простить и прощать требуют дательного падежа, нет?
"Словосочетания с одной и более необходимыми связями". http://referat.resurs.kz/ref/slovoso...i-svyazyami/8/. 
(check title above table 'Insturmental') 
edit: checked link for dative:
поклоняться,   
уступать,          
угрожать,   
надоесть,   
опостылеть,
вторить,  
подчиняться,  
внимать,
понравиться, 
приглянуться,  
возражать, 
мерещиться, 
instrumental, from link: 
пленяться,       
светиться,
блистать, 
пылать,  
двигаться,
шевелиться, 
топать,  
скрежетать,
вилять,  
качать,  
цепляться,  
ведать,  
распоряжаться,  
править,
располагать, 
раздобыть, 
жить,  
хвастаться,   
кичиться,   
рисовать,.   
брезговать,    
обрасти,
обмолвиться,  
торговать,   
например: шевелить губами, топать ногами, вилять хвостом, рисовать  красками,
жить мечтой

----------


## Lampada

> Тоже простить/прощать требуют дательного падежа, нет?

 Да, также.
 "*Простить* кому что (освободить от какого-либо обязательства; устар.). _Простить приятелю денежный долг. ..." (Из книги Розенталя)_

----------


## Throbert McGee

Valda, excellent idea! One suggestion, though. In the dative table, you had:   

> запрещать to forbid *(dative of the person)/accusative of action/process*

 I think that in some of the other entries, it should also be noted that the verb _can take an accusative object_ as well as an object in one of the "oblique" cases. For example, брать что у кого (the thing taken is in the the accusative, and the person it's taken from is in the genitive). Similarly, писать / написать что кому, "to write something to someone". (One doesn't say писать письму, with the word for "letter" in the accusative; the word письмо is accusative, but the _recipient_ of the letter is in the dative.)  
Also, consider the English examples "to prohibit someone from selling pornography" and "to prohibit the sale of pornography." In English, the words "someone" and "sale" are both direct objects. But after запрещать/запретить in Russian, the person prohibited from doing so-and-so is a dative indirect object (запретить кому-нибудь), while a prohibited item is an accusative direct object (запретить что). 
There are also examples like держать кого-нибудь за руку ("to hold someone's hand") where both objects of the verb are accusative, but one takes a preposition and the other doesn't. (Here, you know that кого-нибудь is accusative, not genitive, because one would say он держит девушк*у* за руку, "he's holding the girl's hand", but not он держит девушк*и*...)

----------


## Lampada

болеть Иван болеет редким заболеванием    быть Он был знаменитым учёным    владеть Я владею русским языком    восторгаться Пётр восторгался прекрасными картинами  русских художников    восхищаться Гости столицы восхищались её достопримечательностями    вставать После удара током, волосы Игоря встали дыбом    выбирать Александра выбрали представителем  нашей компании в Италии    гордиться Мы гордимся своим народом    делиться Евгений поделился добытыми деньгами с Еленой    жертвовать Алексей пожертвовал последними деньгами, чтобы  выручить брата    заниматься Я занимаюсь резьбой по дереву    застывать Увидев змею, Марина застыла  столбом    избирать Василия избрали представителем нашей компании в  Англии    интересоваться В последнее время я интересуюсь живописью    казаться Он казался воспитанным  человеком    командовать Генерал  командует войсками    любоваться Я любовался восхитительным закатом  на море    маяться Пока все работали, Максим дурью маялся    назначать Марию назначили представителем нашей компании во  Франции    называться Раньше  ружья назывались мушкетами    наслаждаться Наконец мы можем насладиться обществом  друг друга    обладать Александр обладает всеми вышеперечисленными качествами    оказаться Он оказался невоспитанным  человеком    питаться Зимой зайцы питаются нежной корой  молодых деревьев    показаться Сначала решение уравнений показалось мне простой задачей    пользоваться Женщины  пользуются дорогой косметикой    работать Василий  работает системным  программистом    рисковать Не стоит рисковать своей жизнью ради денег    руководить Нашей фирмой руководит молодая женщина    служить Пётр служит пограничником на границе с Китаем    становиться Ваш сын стал успешным бизнесменом    стоять Не стой столбом, делай что-нибудь    страдать Моя знакомая страдала потерей памяти    считаться Санкт-Петербург считается красивейшим городом России.    увлекаться Максим  увлекается настольным теннисом    управлять Управлять космическим кораблём очень сложно  являться Наше предприятие является лидером  российского машиностроения

----------

